# Big year for Nate?



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Now that he has a little experience and the rookie jitters out of the way, do you think Nate will have a big year? Playing for Isiah will help his confidence and he already has a ton of self confidence. My only concern is the depth at Guard might slow him down some, but I think he could really break out and have an electrifying season. what do you think? big year? so/so year with good parts and bad parts. or bad season and regresssion and sophomore slump?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't think he can run the team at the point. He is turnover prone like he was in the (summer league), he is still a showboater. I'm not getting my hopes up for this kid.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

With a STUDY simple offense/defense system & rotation added to this Knick Team with one of the best HOF PG in the history of the NBA coaching this Knick Team, a player like Nate the Great Robinson will have an outstanding second season in this league waiting behind Marbury, Francis, and Crawford for any playingtime that is thrown his way each game. His touchdown victory dance after an exciting play may cease a little but what it does in Madison Square Garden is unbelievable to Fans. 

*All three of lastseason Rookies (Frye, Lee, and Nate) strong-points are their coachable Role-Players (NBA 6th-Man) with creativeness. *


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Probably, but he isnt going to be a big deal. He might motivatet he players, but i still see him making 10 points on the bench a game. which is fine too


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if he is just a change of pace guard(ala earl boykins) and he does a typical improvement on his shooting %'s and defense i dont really care what he brings in points because IT will find a place for him , he will get the time despite francis , marbury and crawford ahead of him on the depth chart.

it may not be a gaudy year for him but his presence will be felt in the win column.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'm not getting my hopes up. He's a blocked shot waiting to happen. Spark plug off the bench would be great role for him. It would behoove him to get better at defense, then he'll become a difference maker and not just highlight reel fodder.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think most people confuse Nate with a guy that must handle the ball and put it into other people's hands. To be honest with you, that is not his strength but he is capable of doing so much more. Being 5-7 or how ever tall you are does not dictate what position you should play or your role on this team. We have so much versatility that we could have Robinson operate as a SG but not necessarily cause a mismatch on the defensive end of the floor. I personally think Jalen Rose and Nate would be an excellent combination and capable of doing something like that. Do I see Robinson becoming a staple of this team averaging 30mpg like some expect every Isiah Thomas draft pick to be? No, I see him as an excellent bench player in the mold of a Bobby Jackson that changes the pace of the game which is a big factor most underestimate. This is a game of momentum that results in erractic results. By erractic results, I mean the best team does not always win as in the Greece-U.S. game. Keep Nate off the ball and you immediately cut down on his turnovers and maximize his strengths which is scoring the basketball.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nate Robinson has athletic ability, that fits into anyone's depth chart, even if it is the dummy Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Great replies everyone. especially Twinkiefoot..I agree Nate is definitely best suited to play off the ball.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to make it clear also that although SG might be Robinson's best interest now and for the team, it's not for his future. He would enjoy a few successful seasons doing so up until 30 but the minute that athletic ability drops, he's going to be out of the league. If he wants to stick around in this league, he needs to refine his PG skills because he'd still be able to make a difference there past 30 as a distributor.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Fordy74 said:


> Great replies everyone. especially Twinkiefoot..I agree Nate is definitely best suited to play off the ball.


Thanks


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Just wanted to make it clear also that although SG might be Robinson's best interest now and for the team, it's not for his future. He would enjoy a few successful seasons doing so up until 30 but the minute that athletic ability drops, he's going to be out of the league. If he wants to stick around in this league, he needs to refine his PG skills because he'd still be able to make a difference there past 30 as a distributor.


I have to agree with that because I see Nate becomming a very decent PG after two more seasons in the NBA (Bobby Jackson Type, Avery Johnson Type, Boykin Type, and Parker type with a Ginobli & Duncan alongside of him. Frye & Lee). 
It is not transparent to see when you watch how Nate & Lee pressure the ball on players like Nash & Diaw or Arenas & Jamison. With the right teammates alongside of Nate like Marbury, Lee, and Frye last season they played bothsides of the court very well with Nate causing alot of Havoc on court to oposition players like T.J Ford, Nash, Arenas, and Billups. Nate small frame is best off the ball however, on the ball he does committ turnovers just as well as he can make his oponent foul him, Nate did spend alot of time at that foul line in his rookie season (and that is a PLUS)...


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Twinkie... solid posts, great insights


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont like him. I didnt like him at Washington because to me he doesnt respect the game. Hes very selfish and doesnt seem to be team oriented and its ashame because he has a very unique skill set.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

im not that keen on him tbh,think he will always be a bench player at best


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> im not that keen on him tbh,think he will always be a bench player at best


I think most have always considered Nate to be a future bench player but the difference in opinion comes in when you question, how good. Personally, I could see the guy as a consistent 6th man of the year threat if he develops his game and embraces that role. He cares a great deal about winning which is why he's a guy that plays all out on the court, so I believe he respects and loves the game more than he or most may know. No man looks to take the kind of punishment he does for kicks and jiggles without some driving force pushing them to do so.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Twinkie... solid posts, great insights


Thanks


----------

